# Fatty and other stuff



## irishteabear (Aug 7, 2009)

Fired up the Bradley today and am smoking eggs, garlic, vidalia onions and a breakfast fatty.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 7, 2009)

Uh Huh, Practicing for the contest ain't ya. LOL


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 7, 2009)

Dawn, Watcha got in the fattie?


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 7, 2009)

forgot to ask about them onion. I've tried it twice now? I think I'm doing something wrong? It looks like you quarter your onion? Do you put anything on top?


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry guys, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Knew I forgot something!  I sliced the top off the garlic and drizzled it with evoo.  Cut the onions in to 8 wedges (not all the way through) and drizzled that with evoo too.  The eggs are straight from the fridge.  The fatty is a breakfast fatty with scrambled eggs, onion, peppers, salsa and grated cheddar cheese.  I couldn't find the camera until this morning (hubby had taken it camping and forgot to put it back) and I had made the fatty yesterday so no assembly pics.


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 7, 2009)

Actually, no I'm not.  This is just a basic, everyday fatty that I've made many times.  It's really good.


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 7, 2009)

you had me at the shoulders


----------



## bigtrain74 (Aug 7, 2009)

Your a busy little bear today!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 7, 2009)

It sounds like the weather is on your side today. Thats one of the hardest things to do is try to start a good smoke and then STOP. Not good. I'm glad your under way cann't wait for the rest of the Q


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 7, 2009)

I was just teasing you anyway.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It looks good to.


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 7, 2009)

The onions got a bit dried out, wasn't paying attention to them enough. Still really good though. The eggs came out great, not one popped. I kept them away from the hot spot and that seemed to do the trick.



This fatty is delicious! I can't stop picking at it.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 8, 2009)

Dawn, Everything looks great...  keep up the good work.


----------



## bassman (Aug 8, 2009)

Good looking smoke, Dawn!  I need to try the smoked garlic.  Sounds great.


----------



## alx (Aug 9, 2009)

Everything looks truley fantastic.


----------



## billbo (Aug 9, 2009)

Awsome Dawn! I am interested in the eggs, do they just cook like hard boiled? Do they get any smoke flavor through the shell?


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 9, 2009)

The eggs wind up just like hard boiled eggs, with a slight smoke flavor.  I've done them quite a few times and have learned a couple of things.  Mesquite works the best as it is the strongest wood and seems to impart the most flavor (which is still slight).  Keep them away from hot spots or the shell will pop, the egg is already cooked so there's no egg splatter all over but you still have to pick up the shell pieces.  I smoke large eggs straight from the fridge at 250 for 3 hours and they turn out well.


----------



## fired up (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks great as usual Dawn!


----------



## morkdach (Aug 9, 2009)

i'm with him ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ super job Dawn!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 9, 2009)

Lookin' good, Dawn, as always!

Heh, been reading this wondering where I was when you started the thread...still don't know how I missed it...

Nice smoke!

Eric


----------



## pignit (Aug 9, 2009)

*
Shweeeeeet!
*


----------



## rivet (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice smoke Dawn~ can't beat them onions and garlic!


----------



## bbrock (Aug 10, 2009)

Never tried any eggs... The rest of it looks too good..


----------

